# Avec augmentation du smic !!!!!



## Nala21 (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, est-ce que les taux de conversion vont changer ?


----------



## assmatzam (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour 

Non les taux de prélèvement restent inchangés

C'est simplement le smic horaire brut qui augmente et le MLG qui lui fera augmenter le prix des indemnités d'entretien


----------



## Mimipoupina (3 Janvier 2023)

Pouvez-vous me rappeler le taux de convertion svp ? 0,7812 ?  0,7801 ?


----------



## stephy2 (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,
Le taux est 0.7812 et pour les HC/HS c'est 0.8943


----------



## assmatzam (3 Janvier 2023)

0,7812 pour les heures normales 
0,8943 pour les heures complémentaires et supplémentaires


----------



## Mimipoupina (3 Janvier 2023)

Merci


----------

